# Craftsman GT 6000 20 hp Kohler 6 speed 50 inch deck model number 944.602200



## Rokitrob63 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I am new here and have been searching for a manual and or some parts for my tractor. I bought it used about 5 years ago, it never came with a manual. This tractor has a power deck to raise and lower it by a toggle switch on the dash. Im having a heck of a time finding this exact model anywhere. I need to change out the drive belt and deck raising / lowering belt. The deck blade belt is still fine. Everyone I talk to including small engine repairers say its rare to have a powered deck like this? If anyone knows where I can find a manual with parts listings and maintenance and or part numbers for the belts it would be a great help. So far the sources I've searched on the net do not include this model number. Im very stuck. Your help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't find that serial number anywhere. 602212 was the closest.


----------



## Rokitrob63 (Mar 21, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I can't find that serial number anywhere. 602212 was the closest.


Thank you for your efforts, I did find a bit of info on it, it is a 1992 model only. The manual or parts listings are going to be almost impossible to find from what Im seeing. Thanks again.


----------

